# Chi del forum vi ha aiutato di più?



## Old Sad (5 Febbraio 2008)

*Chi del forum vi ha aiutato di più?*

Ciao,
leggendo continui thread dove ci si offende l'un con l'altro, si litiga senza fare pace, si critica senza costrutto, volevo chiedere chi sono le persone - e magari non lo sanno nemmeno - che invece vi hanno più aiutato nei momenti critici qui nel forum. Inizio io: Fedifrago, Bastardo Dentro, Bruja, Chensamurai.
Può essere un modo per unirci un po'.. che ne dite?
Baci a tutti


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Febbraio 2008)

*Bella lei!!*



Sad ha detto:


> Ciao,
> leggendo continui thread dove ci si offende l'un con l'altro, si litiga senza fare pace, si critica senza costrutto, volevo chiedere chi sono le persone - e magari non lo sanno nemmeno - che invece vi hanno più aiutato nei momenti critici qui nel forum. Inizio io: Fedifrago, Bastardo Dentro, Bruja, Chensamurai.
> Può essere un modo per unirci un po'.. che ne dite?
> Baci a tutti


----------



## Old Sad (5 Febbraio 2008)

*Si si,*



Fedifrago ha detto:


>


ma ora dimmi... chi ti ha aiutato di più?


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Febbraio 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> ma ora dimmi... chi ti ha aiutato di più?


 
Premetto che non aiuto ma confronto ho sempre cercato nel forum, avevo iniziato a scrivere dei nomi ma stava diventando la lista dei convocati della nazionale!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Dovessi aver bisogno davvero di aiuto, tranquillamente mi potrei rivolgere a Bruja, Persa, Verena, Iris, Lupa, Dererum o Angel.
Le preferenze son ovviamente dettate anche da una frequentazione più datata, più assidua e dalla vicinanza anagrafica...

In realtà un pò con tutti mi piace interloquire, ora seriamente ora scherzando, ora soft, ora con toni accesi, e quelli che veramente faccio fatica a leggere e con cui non amo rapportarmi son solo 4 o 5...


----------



## dererumnatura (5 Febbraio 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> Ciao,
> leggendo continui thread dove ci si offende l'un con l'altro, si litiga senza fare pace, si critica senza costrutto, volevo chiedere chi sono le persone - e magari non lo sanno nemmeno - che invece vi hanno più aiutato nei momenti critici qui nel forum. Inizio io: Fedifrago, Bastardo Dentro, Bruja, Chensamurai.
> Può essere un modo per unirci un po'.. che ne dite?
> Baci a tutti


tutti mi hanno aiutata...con i loro diversi modi di interagire ...con le loro diverse esperienze...chi più chi meno..non vorrei fare nomi perchè dimenticherei sicuramente qualcuno che nel suo piccolo mi ha passato un messaggio importante!Ad ogni modo coloro ai quali sono più affezionata lo sanno...ne sono certa.


----------



## dererumnatura (5 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Premetto che non aiuto ma confronto ho sempre cercato nel forum, avevo iniziato a scrivere dei nomi ma stava diventando la lista dei convocati della nazionale!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SMACK!


----------



## Old Cat (5 Febbraio 2008)

*ringrazio...*

mi hanno aiutato e sento molto vicini chensamurai,admin, jesus( jdm), verena67, oscuro,amorepsiche,il caro lele51, tatina, mr perfect. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





la mia sincera stima a lancilotto ed angel con cui non mi sono particolarmente relazionata ma che trovo persone squisite.


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Febbraio 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> Ciao,
> leggendo continui thread dove ci si offende l'un con l'altro, si litiga senza fare pace, si critica senza costrutto, volevo chiedere chi sono le persone - e magari non lo sanno nemmeno - che invece vi hanno più aiutato nei momenti critici qui nel forum. Inizio io: Fedifrago, Bastardo Dentro, Bruja, Chensamurai.
> *Può essere un modo per unirci un po'*.. che ne dite?
> Baci a tutti


Però qualcuno potrebbe anche rimanerci male...


----------



## Verena67 (5 Febbraio 2008)

*Le Bridget Jones de noaltri*

Io trovo che senza RITA, GIUSY E CONFUSA questo forum non sarebbe quello che è 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Senza togliere nulla alle storiche presenze (come pensare il forum senza Bruja? Persa? Feddy? Chen?  ma come non citare tutti gli altri?!), il trio di Bridget Jones de noaltri a me fa sganasciare 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ma in genere amo molto le voci giovani, come anche Lillyna, Sfigatta e l'indimenticabile Otella!! Ci danno davvero un soffio concreto di quello che è essere giovani adesso!


Bacio!


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> Ciao,
> leggendo continui thread dove ci si offende l'un con l'altro, si litiga senza fare pace, si critica senza costrutto, volevo chiedere chi sono le persone - e magari non lo sanno nemmeno - che invece vi hanno più aiutato nei momenti critici qui nel forum. Inizio io: Fedifrago, Bastardo Dentro, Bruja, Chensamurai.
> Può essere un modo per unirci un po'.. che ne dite?
> Baci a tutti


ah beh nel mio caso, l'admin, oseno' da mo' che.......  

brrrrrrrr non ci voglio manco pensare, non ci....


----------



## Grande82 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Verena, Bruja, Persa, TBT, queste sono le persone che più mi hanno aiutato.
Quelle senza cui non  riuscirei a vedereil forum sono (incredibile ma vero) chen, ma soprattutto rita la dolcissima confusa, amarax forte e coraggiosa, fay con il suo amore folle e la sua ironia, fedy divertente e intraprendente, BD triste e determinato, lilly la matterella, e tutti quelli che ci portano ogni giorno colore, opinioni, voglia di confrontarsi, impegno, leggerezza... sicuramente scordo qualcuno, ma siete ormai compagni quotidiani, che ogni giorno sanno darmi moltissimo e ai quali spero di trasmettere un pò di me....


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2008)

*Come già*

ho scritto nel topic di Lancillotto, mi piace discutere con le persone intelligenti...
Poi, come nella vita reale, c'è chi ci è più simpatico e chi meno...


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io trovo che senza RITA, GIUSY E CONFUSA questo forum non sarebbe quello che è
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie Vere!

Siamo davvero un pò Bridget Jones, io sono solo un pò più magra!























Bacio a te!


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Febbraio 2008)

A me piace leggere un pò tutti!

I consigli migliori, più sentiti, li ho ricevuti da Bruja, Persa, Verena, Marì, Mk.

Da Chen e Multimodi imparo sempre tantissimo.

Adoro Alex e Fedy perchè mi fanno troppo ridere!

E poi Lettry, un mito di donna, Anna, una potenza, Amarax, così tenera, Micio, un pò misteriosa, e sono profondamente legata a Rita, Confusa, Lillyna.

E poi Air.... così dolce e garbato....

Un pensiero speciale per Tbt.

Se ho dimenticato qualcuno, è solo perchè non ho avuto ancora il piacere di un confronto diretto.

Alcuni li ho dimenticati volontariamente, sono poco importanti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2008)

Tutti davvero.
Poi credo ci siano amiche e e amici veri.
Vorrei dire che mi mancano Ary, Otella, Caterina, Dami e ...Fa e altri che son passati e poi andati....


----------



## Old Confù (6 Febbraio 2008)

e potevo mancare io all'appello...
da quando 5 mesi fa sono entrata in qst forume me ne sono innamorata...

cominciamo con quelle che considero un pò le 'profetesse'
Vere la crotala suprema... sempre schietta
, Persa grazie per avermi dato le tue opinioni anche su cose che nn condividevi affatto,
Bruja della quale sto imparando a conoscere il lato ironico oltre al resto,
Mk La donna che pensa come un uomo.
Nelle parole di tutte voi spesso mi ritrovo...e quando sono critiche sono sempre costruttive ed espresse con garbo ed ironia...

e poi quelle 'imbarcate' con me sulla stessa zattera...
Ritina: che donna il suo essere nn ha bisogno di parole, 
Giusy con le sue fragilità e le sue forze,
...e poi come dice Vere siamo le Bridgett Jones de noiartri...

la brillante Sfigatta ,
Lilly coraggiosa ad attraversare qst periodo ,
Grande(grande lo so che nn sei zitellissima anche tu...ma sono ugualmente legata a te) e grazie per la positività che infondi...

e come dimenticare i maschietti:
Tbt che adoro x il suo senso dell'umorismo e mi dispiace che stia così...
Fedy che è sempre pronto se si ha bisogno...
Chen che o lo si odia o lo si ama e io ho scelto di amarlo...
Unodinoi con cui mi sono scontrata di cui spesso condivido le idee
Insonne che è particolare anche se ognittanto ha delle uscite 1 pò strambe!

E poi ci sono tutti quelli che ho appena cominciato a conoscere o con i quali ho poca confidenza ma che meritano un posto per me:
Air,Tatina,Otella,Fay,Amarax,Tristano,Chica,Alex,Dere,Amore&Ps,Mari...

E 1 ringraziamento particolare a Leger, che oggi senza aver mai parlato con me, mi ha aiutato tantissimo con il libro....

Grazie a chi se n'è andato...e manca qui dentro...& a chi è tornato, ma forse nn ho avuto ancora il piacere di accorgermene...

In ogni caso GRAZIE di cuore a tutti, anche a coloro che nn ho citato(solo perchè non ho avuto ancora il piacere di interagire con loro)...perchè già leggere i vostri post, mi è d'aiuto per tante,tante cose!


----------



## Old Confù (6 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Grazie Vere!
> 
> Siamo davvero un pò Bridget Jones, io sono solo un pò più magra!
> 
> ...


Grazie anche da parte mia...mi hai fatto ridere di cuore... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












io invece sono in carne...bhè 1 pò meno della vera Bridget...
ma mi ci sento tanto!!!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Verena, Bruja, Persa, TBT, queste sono le persone che più mi hanno aiutato.
> Quelle senza cui non riuscirei a vedereil forum sono (incredibile ma vero) chen, ma soprattutto rita la dolcissima confusa, amarax forte e coraggiosa, fay con il suo amore folle e la sua ironia, fedy divertente e intraprendente, BD triste e determinato, lilly la matterella, e tutti quelli che ci portano ogni giorno colore, opinioni, voglia di confrontarsi, impegno, leggerezza... sicuramente scordo qualcuno, ma siete ormai compagni quotidiani, che ogni giorno sanno darmi moltissimo e ai quali spero di trasmettere un pò di me....


Teso' ma come ho potuto dimenticarti?!??! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Vado sui ceci....è che sei così indispensabile che ti ho dato per scontata! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Febbraio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> e potevo mancare io all'appello...
> da quando 5 mesi fa sono entrata in qst forume me ne sono innamorata...
> 
> cominciamo con quelle che considero un pò le 'profetesse'
> Vere la crotala suprema... sempre schietta



*Crotala suprema* me piace me piace 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Bacio!


----------



## oscuro (6 Febbraio 2008)

*sicuramente*

Chi mi ha aiutato di più?Sicuramente Chen ed Anna a... come mi hanno aiutato loro a farmi incazzare.....son stati squisiti in questo!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Per il resto nutro molta stima e apprezzamento per bruia...verso la quale ero anche prevenuto..decisamente prevenuto...invece l'ho trovata umana e onesta intellettualmente!!!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tutti davvero.
> Poi credo ci siano amiche e e amici veri.
> Vorrei dire che mi mancano Ary, Otella, Caterina, Dami e ...Fa e altri che son passati e poi andati....


E io ti quoto.


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2008)

*questo piccolo mondo virtuale..*

Non riesco a fare nomi, è chiaro che i nick storici coi quali da sempre mi confronto sono nel mio cuore e lo sanno senza nominarli; di tutti comunque tengo conto nella loro particolare umanità, carattere e  maniera di interagire...  non vorrei indicare chi mi sia simpatico/a, mi ha aiutato o mi è stato/a vicino quando è occorso, ma rivolgermi a chi parrebbe che non sia affine o in linea con me.
Da queste persone ho sempre trovato qualcosa da apprendere, da capire, senza piaggerie, senza scontri frontali, solo con quella che ritengo la dialettica, certo portanto le proprie opinioni e favorendo confronti e perfino contrasti, ma sempre apprezzando la parte che in ognuno/a c'è di singolare, di personale, neii modi di vedere che possono essere un arricchimento della visuale dei problemi.
Insomma tendo a vedere il forum come un luogo in cui tutti portano qualcosa di proprio che può tornare intellettualmente e concettualmente utile e non come un setaccio che tenda a separare la farina buona dalla crusca. Tanto più che la crusca ha una sua funzione per nulla secondaria. 
Insomma torno alla famosa frase, se il forum ha aiutato, ne siamo felici tutti, anche perhè questo risponde alla domanda "cosa possiamo fare noi per il forum?"....  è evidente, aiutarci aiutando, confrontandoci, accettando diversità e pareri diversi che sono alla fine mattoni di una stessa casa...
Bruja.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non riesco a fare nomi, è chiaro che i nick storici coi quali da sempre mi confronto sono nel mio cuore e lo sanno senza nominarli; di tutti comunque tengo conto nella loro particolare umanità, carattere e  maniera di interagire...  non vorrei indicare chi mi sia simpatico/a, mi ha aiutato o mi è stato/a vicino quando è occorso, ma rivolgermi a chi parrebbe che non sia affine o in linea con me.
> Da queste persone ho sempre trovato qualcosa da apprendere, da capire, senza piaggerie, senza scontri frontali, solo con quella che ritengo la dialettica, certo portanto le proprie opinioni e favorendo confronti e perfino contrasti, ma sempre apprezzando la parte che in ognuno/a c'è di singolare, di personale, neii modi di vedere che possono essere un arricchimento della visuale dei problemi.
> Insomma tendo a vedere il forum come un luogo in cui tutti portano qualcosa di proprio che può tornare intellettualmente e concettualmente utile e non come un setaccio che tenda a separare la farina buona dalla crusca. Tanto più che la crusca ha una sua funzione per nulla secondaria.
> Insomma torno alla famosa frase, se il forum ha aiutato, ne siamo felici tutti, anche perhè questo risponde alla domanda "cosa possiamo fare noi per il forum?"....  è evidente, aiutarci aiutando, confrontandoci, accettando diversità e pareri diversi che sono alla fine mattoni di una stessa casa...
> Bruja.


Invece a me tu mi vai sul c...o e ora apro un thread per discuterne...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Giorno crotala non ti ho sentita strisciare


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> Ciao,
> leggendo continui thread dove ci si offende l'un con l'altro, si litiga senza fare pace, si critica senza costrutto, volevo chiedere chi sono le persone - e magari non lo sanno nemmeno - che invece vi hanno più aiutato nei momenti critici qui nel forum. Inizio io: Fedifrago, Bastardo Dentro, Bruja, Chensamurai.
> Può essere un modo per unirci un po'.. che ne dite?
> Baci a tutti


Mi avete aiutato tutti, davvero tanto! 
Ci sono molti modi per farlo, e a volte i più efficaci sono i meno diretti. 
Poi alcuni nick mi sono veramente cari.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi avete aiutato tutti, davvero tanto!
> Ci sono molti modi per farlo, e a volte i più efficaci sono i meno diretti.
> Poi alcuni nick mi sono veramente cari.


Invece io apro un thread anche su di te...


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Invece io apro un thread anche su di te...


...ma che canide infernale ...ricorda: ti ho risvegliata! Grazie a me hai ricordato ciò che avevi dimenticato...la tua natura-iena!


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Mk La donna che pensa come un uomo.




















   vero, vero...

Grazie!


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2008)

*Occhio...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Invece a me tu mi vai sul c...o e ora apro un thread per discuterne...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buona giornata, ho deciso di strisciare tanto silenziosamente da non accorgersene.... attenta olandesina oriunda  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  o  ggi discuto con quelle due graziose protuberanze iniettanti.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> Ciao,
> leggendo continui thread dove ci si offende l'un con l'altro, si litiga senza fare pace, si critica senza costrutto, volevo chiedere *chi sono le persone - e magari non lo sanno nemmeno - che invece vi hanno più aiutato nei momenti critici qui nel forum.* Inizio io: Fedifrago, Bastardo Dentro, Bruja, Chensamurai.
> Può essere un modo per unirci un po'.. che ne dite?
> Baci a tutti



Ciao Sad, e' da ieri che ci penso a questo tuo post e francamente rispondo alla questione: Nessuno.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

*sad*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi avete aiutato tutti, davvero tanto!
> Ci sono molti modi per farlo, e a volte i più efficaci sono i meno diretti.
> Poi alcuni nick mi sono veramente cari.


 


quoto questa bestia in toto.


ed alcuni mi sono molto, molto cari anche a me.


a volte è bastata anche una sola frase per farmi riflettere per giorni...ed alcune sono rimaste stampate nella memoria...citarle è impossibile....anche perchè senza lo stimolo dell'una , l'altra probabilmente non si sarebbe manifestata.


----------



## Old Sad (6 Febbraio 2008)

*No Giusy non credo*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Però qualcuno potrebbe anche rimanerci male...


perchè penso che il fatto di stare insieme qui, di confrontarci, o solamente leggerci a vicenda, ci leghi comunque tutti con un filo sottile e continuo. Siamo tutti importanti, come tutto è importante nella nostra vita... poi però ci sono cose o persone che preferiamo un po' di più... baci Giusy


----------



## Old Sad (6 Febbraio 2008)

*BRRR credo anch'io...*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> ah beh nel mio caso, l'admin, oseno' da mo' che.......
> 
> brrrrrrrr non ci voglio manco pensare, non ci....


----------



## Old Sad (6 Febbraio 2008)

*Mi spiace Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ciao Sad, e' da ieri che ci penso a questo tuo post e francamente rispondo alla questione:*Nessuno*.


 e  mi sembra strano sinceramente... anche tu sei una delle persone portanti del forum secondo il mio parere... non lo avrei detto... 
bacio!


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> e  mi sembra strano sinceramente... anche tu sei una delle persone portanti del forum secondo il mio parere... non lo avrei detto...
> bacio!


Sorprendente eh?

Pensa che io alla mia eta' ancora mi soprendo ... ho imparato di non dare piu' nulla per scontato.

Tutto muta, e grazieadio ...


Con sincera simpatia ti abbraccio.  

	
	
		
		
	


	








PS il gatto nella foto e' tuo?


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io trovo che senza RITA, GIUSY E CONFUSA questo forum non sarebbe quello che è
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  peccato che oTELLina...non si colleghi più


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> peccato che oTELLina...non si colleghi più


Concordo, anche a me dispiace.


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Febbraio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> la brillante Sfigatta ,
> 
> 
> In ogni caso GRAZIE di cuore a tutti, anche a coloro che nn ho citato(solo perchè non ho avuto ancora il piacere di interagire con loro)...perchè già leggere i vostri post, mi è d'aiuto per tante,tante cose!


 
grazie di cuore anche a te!!! sei dolcissima, carinissima e fuori come un balcone!


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Febbraio 2008)

tocca a me??
mizzica...posso scrivere solo chi, secondo me, potrebbe fare a meno di intervenire??sono un paio..tre...circa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ah no, é vero...era un post per ri-unirci... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





che dire?? 
allora i miei *più *sono
Persa Marì Bruja Feddy Molti Vere Rita Grande Lettry Micio Vulvia Casa Dere Giusy Confusa Air
Iagone  Chen(l'ho rivalutato un sacco!!) Lele MK Alex Amarax Sad Otella che spero torni presto!!!!!!!
ma anche TBT e Angel che scrivon poco, Insonne che mi fa scompisciare!
e Nadamas? e Tr@de? e il Fa come manca la sua presenza??

poi alla fine se ci penso bene un pò tutti...forse con quelli elencati é perché ho interagito e interagisco di più 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma si dai ve lo mando!!! uno ciascuno 

	
	
		
		
	


	





GRAZIE DI ESISTERE!!


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> tocca a me??
> mizzica...posso scrivere solo chi, secondo me, potrebbe fare a meno di intervenire??sono un paio..tre...circa...
> 
> 
> ...




... e grazie bimbabella


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Marì, oggi non ti ho mandato neanche un bacino....


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì, oggi non ti ho mandato neanche un bacino....


GRAZIE!


Io te ne mando


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> tocca a me??
> mizzica...posso scrivere solo chi, secondo me, potrebbe fare a meno di intervenire??sono un paio..tre...circa...
> 
> 
> ...


 
tenera che sei...


----------



## Old Sad (6 Febbraio 2008)

*Ciao!*



Mari' ha detto:


> Sorprendente eh?
> 
> Pensa che io alla mia eta' ancora mi soprendo ... ho imparato di non dare piu' nulla per scontato.
> 
> ...


 
Ti abbraccio forte forte anch'io e ti dò un bacio grande grande!!!!


PS purtroppo non è mio quel bel gattone.... però mi piacerebbe!!!!


----------



## Old Sad (6 Febbraio 2008)

*Grazie anche a te!!!!*















sfigatta ha detto:


> tocca a me??
> mizzica...posso scrivere solo chi, secondo me, potrebbe fare a meno di intervenire??sono un paio..tre...circa...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> Ti abbraccio forte forte anch'io e ti dò un bacio grande grande!!!!



Non fare cosi  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Sad ha detto:


> PS purtroppo non è mio quel bel gattone.... però mi piacerebbe!!!!


Peccato! Io ne ho uno uguale di quasi 16anni.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> Ti abbraccio forte forte anch'io e ti dò un bacio grande grande!!!!
> 
> 
> PS purtroppo non è mio quel bel gattone.... però mi piacerebbe!!!!


sad, e prendilo un gattaccio..non è difficile..o no?


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

di aiuto vero ne ho ricevuto solo da bruja, mentre altri posso solo ringraziare perchè mi hanno permesso di trascorrere del tempo piacevolmente avendo più spesso interagito con loro: Giusy, Sarah, Mailea, fedifrago, buscopann, miciolidia e anche altri con cui meno o quasi nulla  ma che trovo particolarmente spassosi, quali lettrice e multimodi.


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> PS purtroppo non è mio quel bel gattone.... però mi piacerebbe!!!!


dovresti prenderne uno....ultimamente si è innamorata letteralmente di me una gatta in là con gli anni anche se non li dimostra  

	
	
		
		
	


	








dove ci sono io c'è lei...


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2008)

*Alex*



Alex70 ha detto:


> dovresti prenderne uno....ultimamente si è innamorata letteralmente di me una gatta in là con gli anni anche se non li dimostra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le gatte sono incredibili quando si affezionano ad una persona....quasi simbiotiche.
Una vera tenerezza.
Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Febbraio 2008)

*Che dire...*

...sono diversi gli utenti che mi sono stati particolarmente vicini, nello specifico caso quando, nel profondo della depressione sono entrato in questo meraviglioso sito-forum e quando, nel corso del tempo ho avuto periodi di bassa. Non faccio nomi perchè sarebbe alto il rischio di dimenticare qualcuno. E da precisino quale sono, non potrei perdonarmi la mancanza. Le persone interessate sanno che mi sto a loro riferendo ed un grazie di cuore è il minimo che posso a loro rivolgere. Ho avuto l'onore di stringere la mano a due personcine squisite e spero ci sia l'occasione di potervi conoscere, se non tutti, ma almeno in buona parte.
Marco


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Le gatte sono incredibili quando si affezionano ad una persona....quasi simbiotiche.
> Una vera tenerezza.
> Bruja


e il bello è che è una gatta particolarmente "incazzosa" e in più di un'occasione mi ha graffiato e morso (e che morsi!:balloon

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ma "stringendo" i rapporti non può starmi lontano...


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> e il bello è che è una gatta particolarmente "incazzosa" e in più di un'occasione mi ha graffiato e morso (e che morsi!:balloon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che bella metafora....


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Che bella metafora....


non è una metafora giusy, è successo proprio così....


----------



## Rebecca (6 Febbraio 2008)

Allora io un paio delle crotale me lo son sognate di notte.
Comunque tanti, tantissimi.
In testa: l'inimitabile PR, Verena, Grande, Giusy, Confusa, Dererum, Sfigatta, Iris, Miciolidia, Bru, Fay (anche se ogni tanto mi fa rimanere malei 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  , Fedifrago, Chuck "Air" Norris, Fun (anche se non mi fila più), il deseparecido TBT che non c'è mai, ma c'era quando mio padre stava male.. LUPA mi ha risolto la giornata con un paio di battute che ho girato direttamente al Bas. E poi lettrice, vulvia, saram, mk, Otella, e sicuramente mi dimentico qualcuna.
Amarax non interviene, ma io la penso tanto. Tatina mi ha fatto le carte. Alex mi ha battezzata paperita.


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Ragazzi, vi garantisco che Tbt vi pensa.... anche se non è presente sul forum...


----------



## Rebecca (6 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Allora io un paio delle crotale me lo son sognate di notte.
> Comunque tanti, tantissimi.
> In testa: l'inimitabile PR, Verena, Grande, Giusy, Confusa, Dererum, Sfigatta, Iris, Miciolidia, Bru, Fay (anche se ogni tanto mi fa rimanere malei
> 
> ...


Mailea, Admin, Mari'...


----------



## dererumnatura (6 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Allora io un paio delle crotale me lo son sognate di notte.
> Comunque tanti, tantissimi.
> In testa: l'inimitabile PR, Verena, Grande, Giusy, Confusa, Dererum, Sfigatta, Iris, Miciolidia, Bru, Fay (anche se ogni tanto mi fa rimanere malei
> 
> ...








  come faremmo senza di te simpaticissima Rituzza!!


----------



## Bruja (7 Febbraio 2008)

*Stavo pensando....*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> come faremmo senza di te simpaticissima Rituzza!!


 
Certo che fino a quando c'è gente come Cialtry, Bas etc.... noi abbiamo il vitalizio con Rita... il giorno che incontra quello giusto e si sistema.... noi restiamo senza le sue irrinunciabili battute e autocritiche quotidiane..... ho già tristezza a pensarci... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Mailea, Admin, *Mari'*...


IO?

Cosa ho fatto io per te Rita? 

Ci conosciamo appena


----------



## Old Sad (7 Febbraio 2008)

*Ciao Micio..*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> sad, e prendilo un gattaccio..non è difficile..o no?


è vero non è difficile prenderlo, ce ne sono così tanti per strada che hanno bisogno... il problema è che io ne ho avuti sempre, fin da  bambina. Il primo è stato con me fino a 18 anni ed è morto di vecchiaia, gli altri due fino a 16 il primo e 17 il secondo... e la loro morte non è stata naturale come quella del primo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Non me la sento di legarmi di nuovo ... i miei erano maschi e il rapporto simbiotico c'era .. eccome...
forse troppo da parte mia e da parte loro che si erano fin troppo umanizzati per stare con me... non mi va di decidere di sopravvivere a qualcun altro di loro... visto che spesso va così... Baci tanti a tutti!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> Ciao,
> leggendo continui thread dove ci si offende l'un con l'altro, si litiga senza fare pace, si critica senza costrutto, volevo chiedere chi sono le persone - e magari non lo sanno nemmeno - che invece vi hanno più aiutato nei momenti critici qui nel forum. Inizio io: Fedifrago, Bastardo Dentro, Bruja, Chensamurai.
> Può essere un modo per unirci un po'.. che ne dite?
> Baci a tutti


... a tua completa disposizione...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Premetto che non aiuto ma confronto ho sempre cercato nel forum, avevo iniziato a scrivere dei nomi ma stava diventando la lista dei convocati della nazionale!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... no, no, se hai un problema... qualsiasi problema... vieni da me, amico mio... ti aiuto io... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tutti davvero.
> Poi credo ci siano amiche e e amici veri.
> Vorrei dire che mi mancano Ary, Otella, Caterina, Dami e ...Fa e altri che son passati e poi andati....


... vedrai come ti mancherò io... ti struggerai dal dolore...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedrai come ti mancherò io... ti struggerai dal dolore...


mi consola il fatto che io non mancherei a nessuno..


----------



## tatitati (7 Febbraio 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> Ciao,
> leggendo continui thread dove ci si offende l'un con l'altro, si litiga senza fare pace, si critica senza costrutto, volevo chiedere chi sono le persone - e magari non lo sanno nemmeno - che invece vi hanno più aiutato nei momenti critici qui nel forum. Inizio io: Fedifrago, Bastardo Dentro, Bruja, Chensamurai.
> Può essere un modo per unirci un po'.. che ne dite?
> Baci a tutti


nessuno. baci


----------



## La Lupa (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedrai come ti mancherò io... ti struggerai dal dolore...


Perchè Chen?  Te ne vai?


----------



## Old Sad (7 Febbraio 2008)

*Grazie Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... a tua completa disposizione...


sei un


----------



## Old Sad (7 Febbraio 2008)

*e chi te lo ha detto?*



Anna A ha detto:


> mi consola il fatto che io non mancherei a nessuno..


non credo sia così


----------



## Old Sad (7 Febbraio 2008)

*Tatina...*



tatina ha detto:


> nessuno. baci


troppo "secco" questo nessuno... 
se è davvero così, mi spiace tanto


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi consola il fatto che io non mancherei a nessuno..


Che scema che sei....


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Perchè Chen? Te ne vai?


 













Che faccia che c'hai!!


----------



## La Lupa (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi consola il fatto che io non mancherei a nessuno..


E sì!
E oscuro?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Dunque vediamo... la domanda era chi vi ha aiutato di più... beh... ecco, io non è che son arrivata qua sopra sanguinante, quindi l'aiuto è relativo.

Sicuramente ho letto molte storie che mi hanno insegnato parecchio a proprosito di un argomento del quale io, in effetti, sapevo pochino.

Certamente ho apprezzato le esperienze di Persa, Bru, Verena, Sere, Fay.

Ho avuto confronti davvero piacevoli su argomenti vari (mica ci sono solo le corna al mondo) e a volte tante risate con le suddette e Iris, Feddi, Otella, Ari (che vorrei tanto sapere come sta), Mailea, Micia, Letti, Air, Rita, Dere, Vulvia, Grace, Angel, MoltiM, Biddì... e perdono per chi ho dimenticato.







E poi c'è chi mi ha aiutato in effetti, sì. A comprendere i lati peggiori delle persone.

Ma di quelli non faccio i nomi.
Non mi perdonerei mai di dimenticarne qualcuno.


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi consola il fatto che io non mancherei a nessuno..


A me sì...


----------



## Old Airforever (7 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E sì!
> E oscuro?
> 
> 
> ...


...e cosa ci dici di mr.perfect, quando ha pubblicamente dichiarato che t'amava? Non puoi dimenticarlo. Non puoi dimenticare il (forse) più bel momento della tua vita...non ti senti da lui aiutata?
Air


----------



## tatitati (7 Febbraio 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> troppo "secco" questo nessuno...
> se è davvero così, mi spiace tanto


a me no. 
aiutare per me vuol dire anche saper ascoltare e non parlare alle spalle. nessuno qui lo sa fare. è un secco ma vero questo nessuno.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

*Punti di vista..*



tatina ha detto:


> a me no.
> aiutare per me vuol dire anche saper ascoltare e non parlare alle spalle. nessuno qui lo sa fare. è un secco ma vero questo nessuno.


Questione di punti di vista: per me ad esempio aiutare significa anche non mettere pannicelli caldi su una ferita profonda ed infetta o non consigliare di curare un tumore con l'aspirina!

E ragionare con la propria testa e dare una propria sincera valutazione, non dire all'altro ciò che vorrebbe sentirsi dire...

Ma il mondo è bello perchè è vario!


----------



## Old Vulvia (7 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi avete aiutato tutti, davvero tanto!
> *Ci sono molti modi per farlo, e a volte i più efficaci sono i meno diretti.*
> Poi alcuni nick mi sono veramente cari.


Ti quoto.

Qui voglio ricordare Clessidra, chissà se ogni tanto passa ancora da queste parti, è leggendo la sua storia che ho deciso di scrivere il mio primo post. 
E poi, ringraziare Fa.


----------



## Rebecca (7 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> IO?
> 
> Cosa ho fatto io per te Rita?
> 
> Ci conosciamo appena


Infatti: mica ti ho messa in pole position 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma mi hai consigliata pure tu qua e là...


----------



## Rebecca (7 Febbraio 2008)

clessy e lillina un bacio anche a voi e a tutti quelli che ho dimenticato


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Febbraio 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> Ciao,
> leggendo continui thread dove ci si offende l'un con l'altro, si litiga senza fare pace, si critica senza costrutto, volevo chiedere chi sono le persone - e magari non lo sanno nemmeno - che invece vi hanno più aiutato nei momenti critici qui nel forum. Inizio io: Fedifrago, Bastardo Dentro, Bruja, Chensamurai.
> Può essere un modo per unirci un po'.. che ne dite?
> Baci a tutti


Gran parte della comunità, che pur litigando, hanno un cuore largo così e in qualche modo riescono sempre a far pace, e scherzare.

Fra gli autori di articolini ed articoli, apprezzo molto Bruja, che molte volte scrive più veloce del suo pensiero e fa di conseguenza allucinanti errori di scrittura.

E Lancillotto che si lascia prendere in giro senza rendersi conto, oppure lo nasconde bene.

Amo persone che posso prendere in giro  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anna A per il suo stile inconfondibile da rullo compressore, però con l'animo sensibile.

Tatina per l'amore verso suo uomo; non lo lascia per nessun motivo.

E Rita, che mi assomiglia in molti punti. Credo che potrebbe essere mia donna, ma dovrei invecchiare più in fretta e non ho voglia. Questa continua inquiete, instabilità, e dall'altra parte generosa pazienza. Molto amabile.

Chensamurai per le sue dissezioni di frasi e sentimenti, la sua abilità di attirare l'attenzione di tutti, e nello stesso tempo ignorare tutte le offese dirette a lui, o quasi. E soprattutto questa "quasi tolleranza" mi piace. E' una persona che vorrei conoscere, e sono quasi certo di conoscerlo già. Un gran meastro del combattimento!

Fedifrago per la sua mistica presenza. Iago per la concretezza. @lex per la sua consapevolezza del proprio io.

E infine a me, che ogni giorno giuro di non scrivere più, eppure eccomi qua


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Infatti: mica ti ho messa in pole position
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vabbe' ... se ti son serviti i miei consigli ... OK.


----------



## tatitati (8 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Questione di punti di vista: per me ad esempio aiutare significa anche non mettere pannicelli caldi su una ferita profonda ed infetta o non consigliare di curare un tumore con l'aspirina!
> 
> E ragionare con la propria testa e dare una propria sincera valutazione, non dire all'altro ciò che vorrebbe sentirsi dire...
> 
> Ma il mondo è bello perchè è vario!


esatto:questione di punti di vista caro te. nemmeno però dare addosso per partito preso aiuta. tantomeno fare la bella faccia in chiaro e trattarti di merda in  pubblico ha un senso eppure qui lo fanno in tanti. io almeno sono coerente:se ti tratto male lo faccio sempre.


----------



## oscuro (8 Febbraio 2008)

*anna*

Dai che lo sai...a me mancheresti...un pò, non tantissimo...ma un pò...anche se ultimamente non mi insulti più....magari ti sarai annoiata...però la mia frase sulla democrazia è sempre con te....!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  A me manca anche Compos mentis....!!!


----------



## Nobody (8 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai che lo sai...a me mancheresti...un pò, non tantissimo...ma un pò...anche se ultimamente non mi insulti più....magari ti sarai annoiata...però la mia frase sulla democrazia è sempre con te....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A katena, oscuro


----------



## oscuro (8 Febbraio 2008)

*M:M*

Si ha catena....sai M:M anche tu non avevi le mie simpatie...te lo ricordi vero??Ammetto che leggerti è interessante...e mi fà piacere la tua capacità di non portare rancore...!Con te ho sbagliato...e son contento di ammetterlo!!


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai che lo sai...a me mancheresti...un pò, non tantissimo...ma un pò...anche se ultimamente non mi insulti più....magari ti sarai annoiata...però la mia frase sulla democrazia è sempre con te....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non ti preoccupare... non ho affatto esaurito il repertorio... 
e la tua frase la tengo lì finché mi va.


----------



## Mari' (8 Febbraio 2008)

*Anna A*

Anna tu sai che mi mancheresti ... non molto ... ma troppo, assai assai.


----------



## oscuro (8 Febbraio 2008)

*ok*

D'altronde l'ho scritta per cui...peggio per me....!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  A katena...però è gaiardo....mi è venuto in mente guardando ROMANZO CRIMINALE...di MICHELE placido...la storia della banda della maiana!


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> D'altronde l'ho scritta per cui...peggio per me....!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la banda della maiana? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






PS: bellissimo film.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna tu sai che mi mancheresti ... non molto ... ma troppo, assai assai.


ma è così reciproco Mari' che non esiste proprio che se emigro altrove non ti porto con me!


----------



## oscuro (8 Febbraio 2008)

*sstupendo*

Però un pò romanzato...la storia era diversa...e non muiono tutti....cmq mi è dispiaciuto per IL FREDDO....tifavo per lui!!!


----------



## Mari' (8 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma è così reciproco Mari' che non esiste proprio che se emigro altrove non ti porto con me!


OK ... mi faccio piccina piccina cosi do meno fastidio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e' andata!


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però un pò romanzato...la storia era diversa...e non muiono tutti....cmq mi è dispiaciuto per IL FREDDO....tifavo per lui!!!


ti ricordi quello che dice al commissario di polizia durante l'interrogatorio?

http://www.youtube.com/v/YYjAIwydBYQ&rel=1


----------



## Nobody (8 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ha catena....sai M:M anche tu non avevi le mie simpatie...te lo ricordi vero??Ammetto che leggerti è interessante...e mi fà piacere la tua capacità di non portare rancore...!Con te ho sbagliato...e son contento di ammetterlo!!


Me lo ricordo...ma in tutto questo tempo mi sono sfanculato con diversi nick...son cose che capitano...Poi quando mi rileggo e rileggo gli altri, mi viene da ridere...
Insomma, stronzate!


----------



## Nobody (8 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> D'altronde l'ho scritta per cui...peggio per me....!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo dice Libano a Gemito


----------



## oscuro (8 Febbraio 2008)

*si*

....certo al..Commissario scaloia....cmq tante cose erano vere....alcuni soprannomi pure...la cosa che mi ha colpito è che mancavano di una mente pensante....erano arrivati in alto...ma La guerra che si scateno fra i Testaccini...e i quelli della maiana li fecero implodere....la mazzata finale furono i pentiti...bastava gestirsi....bastava fermarsi....!!!CMQ gran bel film....!!!Pensa son stati implicati per P:ZZA fontana.....per Aldo moro....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> ....certo al..Commissario scaloia....cmq tante cose erano vere....alcuni soprannomi pure...la cosa che mi ha colpito è che mancavano di una mente pensante....erano arrivati in alto...ma La guerra che si scateno fra i Testaccini...e i quelli della maiana li fecero implodere....la mazzata finale furono i pentiti...bastava gestirsi....bastava fermarsi....!!!CMQ gran bel film....!!!Pensa son stati implicati per P:ZZA fontana.....per Aldo moro....!!!


 
non è che erano implicati... ma ci avevano i canali loro per sapere le cose... lo dice il libano quando i servizi segreti gli chiedono di indagare per trovare la casa in cui le br tenevano moro... e quando lo scoprono gli dicono di lasciar perdere..
sono stati usati finché serviva a qualcuno e infatti venivano pure informati sulle indagini che li riguardavano..
poi quando l'aria è cambiata li hanno eliminati tutti...


----------



## oscuro (8 Febbraio 2008)

*anna*

Guarda che parlavo della realtà....fecero un falso comunicato...per depistare le ricerche di Moro...non parlo del film...ancora non è chiaro se ebbero un ruolo sulla strage a P.zza fontana...!!


----------



## Rebecca (8 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vabbe' ... se ti son serviti i miei consigli ... OK.


Se non vuoi ritiro, sai?


----------



## Mari' (8 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Se non vuoi ritiro, sai?


Rita, fa come ti pare  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   io le poche cose che ti ho detto erano sincere, poi vedi tu


----------



## Rebecca (8 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A.
Mi ero dimenticata di Anna A. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Beh, insomma,  TUTTE le persone che mi hanno scritto mi hanno aiutata. Perchè ho sentito tanto affetto e sincerità. Serve un punto di vista meno coinvolto, obiettivo.
Io ringrazio tutti


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che parlavo della realtà....fecero un falso comunicato...per depistare le ricerche di Moro...non parlo del film...ancora non è chiaro se ebbero un ruolo sulla strage a P.zza fontana...!!


mi sa che confondi un attimo le date...
qui siamo ad inizi anni 80... 82 per la precisione se ci riferiamo alla strage di bologna
piazza fontana risale al '69.... non erano neanche nati nel '69...


----------



## Iris (8 Febbraio 2008)

Direi che mi hanno aiutato tutti.
In una maniera o nell'altra...diciamo che che ho letto cose che non pensavo si potessero scrivere.
Ho toccato con mano i danni del malfunzionamento delle strutture sanitarie... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





gli utenti cui sono affezionata lo sanno, credo. Non li nomino...perchè temo di dimenticarne qualcuno...

Mi manca Vulvia, Grace, Ari, Otella...spero che abbiano di meglio da fare.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Direi che mi hanno aiutato tutti.
> In una maniera o nell'altra...diciamo che che ho letto cose che non pensavo si potessero scrivere.
> Ho toccato con mano i danni del malfunzionamento delle strutture sanitarie...
> 
> ...


guarda che siamo tutti in regola con i documenti. la legge basaglia ci ha sdoganato dallo stare rinchiusi...


----------



## oscuro (8 Febbraio 2008)

*hai ragione*

Mi riferivo alla strage di bologna...hai ragione!!


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Febbraio 2008)

*vulvia*



Vulvia ha detto:


> Ti quoto.
> 
> Qui voglio ricordare Clessidra, chissà se ogni tanto passa ancora da queste parti, è leggendo la sua storia che ho deciso di scrivere il mio primo post.
> E poi, ringraziare Fa.


 


miiii è vero..chissà come sta!

brava vulvia!


----------



## dererumnatura (8 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> miiii è vero..chissà come sta!
> 
> brava vulvia!


 
anche Simo...che si è sposata!chissà se ci legge ogni tanto!


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Febbraio 2008)

*vero dere*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> anche Simo...che si è sposata!chissà se ci legge ogni tanto!


 

.....chissà....


----------



## Sterminator (8 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi riferivo alla strage di bologna...hai ragione!!


Ao' poche idee ma ben confuse....

Speriamo che Saviano non l'hai letto al contrario!


----------



## dererumnatura (8 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Ao' poche idee ma ben confuse....
> 
> Speriamo che Saviano non l'hai letto al contrario!


è arrivato er macho...


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Febbraio 2008)

vabbè...la posso dare una martellata a Fa per avermici portato per le orecchie qui dentro?


ma quando caspita torni eh 

	
	
		
		
	


	









la tua assenza ha rotto.


ma aspettiamo la tua presenza per romperti la testa.


----------



## dererumnatura (8 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vabbè...la posso dare una martellata a Fa per avermici portato per le orecchie qui dentro?
> 
> 
> ma quando caspita torni eh


Dai Fa...torna...qui c'è da divertirsi..


----------



## Old Alex70 (8 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vabbè...la posso dare una martellata a Fa per avermici portato per le orecchie qui dentro?
> 
> 
> ma quando caspita torni eh
> ...


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh che se torna mi banna....


----------



## Old Alex70 (8 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Dai Fa...torna...qui c'è da divertirsi..


dere, purtroppo non c'è più niente di divertente....


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh che se torna mi banna....


ma non dire cazzate.

credi che stia a rimestare come fanno i bovini..sempre sulle stesse cose....

naaaaaaa..non ci credo..no no..


----------



## Old Alex70 (8 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma non dire cazzate.
> 
> credi che stia a rimestare come fanno i bovini..sempre sulle stesse cose....
> 
> naaaaaaa..non ci credo..no no..


io lo spero, ma lo sai anche tu e forse meglio di me...fa è imprevedibile....come può trattarti bene 5 min dopo può incazzarsi....


----------



## dererumnatura (8 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> io lo spero, ma lo sai anche tu e forse meglio di me...fa è imprevedibile....come può trattarti bene 5 min dopo può incazzarsi....


 
è sempre stato contrario a qualsiasi forma di censura ed espulsione..se ha qualcosa da dirti non si risparmia di certo...ma stai ben sicuro che non ti chiude la porta


----------



## Rebecca (8 Febbraio 2008)

già... simo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e giulia 

	
	
		
		
	


	












non ce la posso fare... siete troppi e mi avete fatto risparmiare i 150 euro mensili per la terapeuta da quando sono qui....
però adesso non venite a battere cassa, eh???


----------



## Old Alex70 (8 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> è sempre stato contrario a qualsiasi forma di censura ed espulsione..se ha qualcosa da dirti non si risparmia di certo...ma stai ben sicuro che non ti chiude la porta


lo so lo so....qualcosina mi ha detto....sia nel bene che nel male....


----------



## Iago (8 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> già... simo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















































no
però un giro gratis nella tua enoteca me lo farei...mi sento attratto


----------



## Rebecca (8 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> no
> però un giro gratis nella tua enoteca me lo farei...mi sento attratto


quel posto è un mondo.
a volte penso che qui sia più facile tenere i segreti che nelle grandi città, contrariamente a quello che si pensa, perchè siamo così pochi che poi siamo sempre fra di noi quindi è molto più salubre starsene zitti....


----------



## Iago (8 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> quel posto è un mondo.
> a volte penso che qui sia più facile tenere i segreti che nelle grandi città, contrariamente a quello che si pensa, perchè siamo così pochi che poi siamo sempre fra di noi quindi è molto più salubre starsene zitti....



beh...questo mi è difficile da credere...

ho fatto il militare in un posticino in cui c'erano praticamente i fantasmi...

sapevano sempre tutto in tempo reale


----------



## Rebecca (8 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> beh...questo mi è difficile da credere...
> 
> ho fatto il militare in un posticino in cui c'erano praticamente i fantasmi...
> 
> sapevano sempre tutto in tempo reale


beh, i miei otto mesi con il cialtry (con lui che dormiva a casa mia) non li ha saputi nessuno.


----------



## Iago (9 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> beh, i miei otto mesi con il cialtry (con lui che dormiva a casa mia) non li ha saputi nessuno.



...a me invece...alla quarta volta che uscivo con una mia collega regolarmente separata (era un polverificio in cui lavoravano i civili) vennero a fermarci i carabinieri a 4 paesi distanti...la volta dopo... stesso trattamento...e al che fui terrorizzato abbastanza per scappare


il colonnello mi disse -se fate pipì, non fate a tempo a rimettervelo dentro, che lo sono venuto a sapere...


----------



## Rebecca (9 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...a me invece...alla quarta volta che uscivo con una mia collega regolarmente separata (era un polverificio in cui lavoravano i civili) vennero a fermarci i carabinieri a 4 paesi distanti...la volta dopo... stesso trattamento...e al che fui terrorizzato abbastanza per scappare
> 
> 
> il colonnello mi disse -se fate pipì, non fate a tempo a rimettervelo dentro, che lo sono venuto a sapere...


forse perchè eri foresto...


----------



## Iago (9 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> forse perchè eri foresto...



senz'altro questo è vero...ma adottavamo mille precauzioni, e non c'erano gli sms...


----------



## Rebecca (9 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> senz'altro questo è vero...ma adottavamo mille precauzioni, e non c'erano gli sms...


allora lei lo ha raccontato a qualcuno.
l'unico sistema è non raccontarlo proprio prorprio a nessuno.


----------



## Iago (9 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> allora lei lo ha raccontato a qualcuno.
> l'unico sistema è non raccontarlo proprio prorprio a nessuno.


bah? non credo perchè poi ebbe un sacco di casini col marito, perchè aveva una bimba piccola e la lasciava a una vicina...

vabbè mi sto ricordando cose antiche...e non è il caso

buonanotte Rita


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (9 Febbraio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ti quoto.
> 
> Qui voglio ricordare Clessidra, chissà se ogni tanto passa ancora da queste parti, è leggendo la sua storia che ho deciso di scrivere il mio primo post.
> E poi, ringraziare Fa.


Grazie cara Vulvia, sei molto carina ad esserti ricordata di me...Io vi leggo spesso, anche se davvero non ho mai tempo di scrivere...Ne approfitto per ringraziare tutto il forum!!mi siete stati davvero molto vicini tutti nelle mie scatenate giornate di dolore dove vi avrò dato un 'immagine devastante...di una pazza isterica!!!il dolore acceca la possibilità di ragionare....
un abbraccio a tutti: fere, dere,vere, bruja, persa,otella,fa,rita, tatina, fabrizio...
come sto ve lo scrivo in un altro post


----------



## Rebecca (9 Febbraio 2008)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Grazie cara Vulvia, sei molto carina ad esserti ricordata di me...Io vi leggo spesso, anche se davvero non ho mai tempo di scrivere...Ne approfitto per ringraziare tutto il forum!!mi siete stati davvero molto vicini tutti nelle mie scatenate giornate di dolore dove* vi avrò dato un 'immagine devastante...di una pazza isterica!!!il* dolore acceca la possibilità di ragionare....
> un abbraccio a tutti: fere, dere,vere, bruja, persa,otella,fa,rita, tatina, fabrizio...
> come sto ve lo scrivo in un altro post
















mica vero...
ciao clessy cara...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Febbraio 2008)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Grazie cara Vulvia, sei molto carina ad esserti ricordata di me...Io vi leggo spesso, anche se davvero non ho mai tempo di scrivere...Ne approfitto per ringraziare tutto il forum!!mi siete stati davvero molto vicini tutti nelle mie scatenate giornate di dolore dove vi avrò dato un 'immagine devastante...di una pazza isterica!!!il dolore acceca la possibilità di ragionare....
> un abbraccio a tutti: fere, dere,vere, bruja, persa,otella,fa,rita, tatina, fabrizio...
> come sto ve lo scrivo in un altro post


Sai tu come abbiamo cercato di capirti e non si capiscono le pazze...quelle si assecondano o si ignorano. Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (9 Febbraio 2008)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Grazie cara Vulvia, sei molto carina ad esserti ricordata di me...Io vi leggo spesso, anche se davvero non ho mai tempo di scrivere...Ne approfitto per ringraziare tutto il forum!!mi siete stati davvero molto vicini tutti nelle mie scatenate giornate di dolore dove vi avrò dato un 'immagine devastante...di una pazza isterica!!!il dolore acceca la possibilità di ragionare....
> un abbraccio a tutti: fere, dere,vere, bruja, persa,otella,fa,rita, tatina, fabrizio...
> come sto ve lo scrivo in un altro post


 
*Fere dere vere* chi sono?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













BENTORNATA CLESSY pensavo a te proprio giorni fa!

SE TORNASSE ANCHE ARY SAREMMO AL COMPLETO! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio!

P.s. Chi è "Fere"?!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Febbraio 2008)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Grazie cara Vulvia, sei molto carina ad esserti ricordata di me...Io vi leggo spesso, anche se davvero non ho mai tempo di scrivere...Ne approfitto per ringraziare tutto il forum!!mi siete stati davvero molto vicini tutti nelle mie scatenate giornate di dolore dove vi avrò dato un 'immagine devastante...di una pazza isterica!!!il dolore acceca la possibilità di ragionare....
> un abbraccio a tutti: fere, dere,vere, bruja, persa,otella,fa,rita, tatina, fabrizio...
> come sto ve lo scrivo in un altro post



Ciao carissima come va ?

E' un piacere rileggerti


----------



## Old lele51 (10 Febbraio 2008)

*A tutti...*

Nel bene e nel male si impara sempre...basta volerlo.
Un grazie a tutti quelli che mi sono stati vicino, il loro conforto mi ha aiutato a superare il peggio.
Un grazie anche a quelli che con la sua visione contraria mi fanno capire dove ho torto e dove ho speranza.
GRAZIE a tutti voi per avermi dato preziosi minuti del vostro tempo....
_*GRAZIE*_


----------



## dererumnatura (10 Febbraio 2008)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Grazie cara Vulvia, sei molto carina ad esserti ricordata di me...Io vi leggo spesso, anche se davvero non ho mai tempo di scrivere...Ne approfitto per ringraziare tutto il forum!!mi siete stati davvero molto vicini tutti nelle mie scatenate giornate di dolore dove vi avrò dato un 'immagine devastante...di una pazza isterica!!!il dolore acceca la possibilità di ragionare....
> un abbraccio a tutti: fere, dere,vere, bruja, persa,otella,fa,rita, tatina, fabrizio...
> come sto ve lo scrivo in un altro post


Ciao Clessi
facci avere tue notizie!Noi ti aspettiamo


----------



## Bruja (10 Febbraio 2008)

*Clessy*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Grazie cara Vulvia, sei molto carina ad esserti ricordata di me...Io vi leggo spesso, anche se davvero non ho mai tempo di scrivere...Ne approfitto per ringraziare tutto il forum!!mi siete stati davvero molto vicini tutti nelle mie scatenate giornate di dolore dove vi avrò dato un 'immagine devastante...di una pazza isterica!!!il dolore acceca la possibilità di ragionare....
> un abbraccio a tutti: fere, dere,vere, bruja, persa,otella,fa,rita, tatina, fabrizio...
> come sto ve lo scrivo in un altro post


Hai fatto una promessa.... aspettiamo il post!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2008)

*Clessidra*

ciao carissima, come stai?


----------

